# Sniffing apparel?!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope, not talking about the sniffer-in-chief, that's reserved for the politics section. However, based on a recent story that was shared by a prospective date, why do some men like to sniff stuff like used stockings/panties/etc? 

I googled, but all I found is "why men sniff their fingers after scratching their balls" 🤣🤦‍♂️ One link mentioned pheromones, but if so I never sniffed any of my ex's stuff for pheromones, I find that rather weird, also isn't it a tad creepy? 

Like I get it when you like your partners scent but holding her clothes to your face and getting off on that how in the world? Yet some dudes pretty forward about it, no judgements here (no promises 😅), but seriously why???


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I think you'll need to find a forum that specializes in crotch sniffers. Seriously, do you think any one here will confess to raiding the dirty laundry hamper to get their jollies?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Google offers some rather disgusting insights into the human mind.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Thats a really hard question to answer unless you are personally a sniffer. Hope fully there's some sniffers lurking here can answer. As for me, I love sniffing my honeys skin, but thats not the same.

It does remind me of a movie where some dude asked for Sigourney weavers used 'squirel covers', so go figure.

Also, supposedly there are Robberies when the burglar steals lingerie?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I appreciate this out of the box, creative thinking. Don’t recall discussions of this nature before.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> I think you'll need to find a forum that specializes in crotch sniffers. Seriously, do you think any one here will confess to raiding the dirty laundry hamper to get their jollies?



Maybe


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Humans react subconsciously to smells/odors.

Ever smell a good spicy meal and suddenly get hungry? Well, there are things that trigger reactions and even emotions in people. Apparently for some people the odor on those pieces of intimate clothing is a huge turn on.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

It doesn't strike me as disgusting at all. A bit weird to those not into it, but usually it sounds like a harmless fetish.
I can think of disgusting things, but that ain't one of them to me.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Seems harmless enough. I don’t get it personally, but I’m sure there are things that do it for me that others won’t get.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blondilocks said:


> I think you'll need to find a forum that specializes in crotch sniffers. Seriously, do you think any one here will confess to raiding the dirty laundry hamper to get their jollies?


Who knows maybe a lurker who's been here for a decade pops up and makes his first post


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Because they smell like her.

I doubt it's that unusual, I bet many men take a sniff if presented with the opportunity.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Try this out 
Woman Who Earned $200,000 Selling Fart Jars Hospitalized By Her Work

There are some really strange things going in this world


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Always Learning said:


> Try this out
> Woman Who Earned $200,000 Selling Fart Jars Hospitalized By Her Work
> 
> There are some really strange things going in this world


OMFG! 

How come we men can't do the same?! Any buyers for my farts?

Also... 

_However, she also selling a "digital fart jar" that will be available as a Non Fungible Token (aka NFT), sold under the tagline "be part of history with the first ever generative Fart Jar NFT collection – Imagine the smell!"

 _


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You can buy soiled women's underwire on the internet. Of course, there are always people in this world who will take advantage of any opportunity to make money. I read about some companies in China that had their workers, mostly male, wear women's panties around. Then they would use those panties to fill orders for "women's panties". Can you imagine?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> You can buy soiled women's underwire on the internet. Of course, there are always people in this world who will take advantage of any opportunity to make money. I read about some companies in China that had their workers, *mostly male, wear women's panties around. Then they would use those panties to fill orders for "women's panties".* Can you imagine?


Lol, about the quality you'd expect made in China!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry, i’m not a panty sniffer. The only time I touched my ex’s dirty panties was to look for evidence of her affair. I remember googling “home DNA kits”. Glad that life is over with.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> Thats a really hard question to answer unless you are personally a sniffer. Hope fully there's some sniffers lurking here can answer. As for me, I love sniffing my honeys skin, but thats not the same.
> 
> *It does remind me of a movie where some dude asked for Sigourney weavers used 'squirel covers', so go figure.*
> 
> Also, supposedly there are Robberies when the burglar steals lingerie?


The movie was "Copycat". It came out the same year as "Seven" and the latter was about 50 times better.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I actually know someone who’s into this. Someone I dated for a few weeks back in February. He said he liked for the pair of underwear to be worn for a few days straight and then placed into a Ziploc baggie to preserve the scent. And no, I did not do this for him lol!

I also know someone who has a fetish for what he called stuffing. Stuffing a pair of panties up the whohaa right before sex. He also had a thing for garden gnomes. He had porn videos of women getting busy with garden gnomes.

I also know someone (lmao!) who has a urine fetish. He said he loves to watch women urinate and to even have them urinate on him.

All three of these men seemed like just average Joe’s on the surface with nothing creepy about them at all. If they hadn’t said something I never would’ve guessed.

Oh and almost forgot about the first guy I dated after my divorce lol! He was 6 foot two and had a fetish for Asian midgets. 🤷‍♀️

Makes me feel so vanilla lol!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not said:


> I actually know someone who’s into this. Someone I dated for a few weeks back in February. He said he liked for the pair of underwear to be worn for a few days straight and then placed into a Ziploc baggie to preserve the scent. And no, I did not do this for him lol!
> 
> *I also know someone who has a fetish for what he called stuffing. Stuffing a pair of panties up the whohaa right before sex. He also had a thing for garden gnomes. He had porn videos of women getting busy with garden gnomes.*
> 
> ...




Now I know what you mean in the other thread when you mentioned there's a lot of frogs!



> Makes me feel so vanilla lol!


Lol if these are the toppings available I'm staying vanilla 😅


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Now I know what you mean in the other thread when you mentioned there's a lot of frogs!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol if these are the toppings available I'm staying vanilla 😅


There is a reason some states are branded 'fly-over'.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blondilocks said:


> There is a reason some states are branded 'fly-over'.


 Hahaha


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Now I know what you mean in the other thread when you mentioned there's a lot of frogs!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol if these are the toppings available I'm staying vanilla 😅


There’s more lol! But I think that was enough 😁

Just goes to show how different we all are though. What seems so bizarre to one is totally fun and exciting for another.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not said:


> There’s more lol! But I think that was enough 😁
> 
> Just goes to show how different we all are though. What seems so bizarre to one is totally fun and exciting for another.


You seem to meet a lot of these guys lol so how about stockings?

Not pantyhoses, just stockings that go up to the thigh. Anyone mentioned those?


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> You seem to meet a lot of these guys lol so how about stockings?
> 
> Not pantyhoses, just stockings that go up to the thigh. Anyone mentioned those?


 No stockings. Nurse outfits, stiletto’s, speculum’s. Toe sucking. Online dating has been a trip!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Not said:


> No stockings. Nurse outfits, stiletto’s, speculum’s. Toe sucking. Online dating has been a trip!


My gf and I have sucked each other’s toes. Is that a fetish?

Someone on here mentioned he used his wife’s mouth as a urinal. A regular member too.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> My gf and I have sucked each other’s toes. Is that a fetish?
> 
> Someone on here mentioned he used his wife’s mouth as a urinal. A regular member too.


Not sure. This particular man needed to have toes in his mouth during PIV and she had to have a stiletto on the other foot. Very specific.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not said:


> No stockings. Nurse outfits, stiletto’s, speculum’s. Toe sucking. Online dating has been a trip!


Must be unique to prospect date then, guy wanted to buy her used stockings and to get her new ones too 😅

Speculums?!










Stilettos I can understand, because well, heels! Though meh, I don't like platform heels, or too high.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not said:


> Not sure. This particular man needed to have toes in his mouth during PIV and she had to have a stiletto on the other foot. Very specific.


Don't mind a nice footjob, not into toes though.

I'm all about the legs, yet now I heard someone is so hardcore they sniff stockings 😅 so I got curious lol



RebuildingMe said:


> Someone on here mentioned he used his wife’s mouth as a urinal. A regular member too.


He is a very brave man 😅


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Not said:


> Not sure. This particular man needed to have toes in his mouth during PIV and she had to have a stiletto on the other foot. Very specific.


Sounds like a guy we will be seeing on a future dateline episode. Do they actually put this in the profile, or you find out on date one?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> Sounds like a guy we will be seeing on a future dateline episode. Do they actually put this in the profile, or you find out on date one?


I always insist on phone calls before meeting someone. It usually ends up being several phone calls before meeting and apparently some people aren’t bashful at all. Which I think is a good thing because then both parties know what’s up. I actually wish all prospects were that open. I like to know what I’m getting into before meeting someone.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not said:


> I always insist on phone calls before meeting someone. It usually ends up being several phone calls before meeting and apparently some people aren’t bashful at all. Which I think is a good thing because then both parties know what’s up. I actually wish all prospects were that open. I like to know what I’m getting into before meeting someone.


He told you all that before your first date?! 🤣


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> He told you all that before your first date?! 🤣


They do say this stuff before meeting. Except for the panty sniffer. I did not know that about him until after we had had several dates. He’s the only one that I actually met with.
I am very particular about sex in that I’m looking for a high drive man so I will talk about the sex topic with these guys. I think it’s the same for them. They are looking for women who are just as adventurous as they are.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Not said:


> They are looking for women who are just as adventurous as they are.


You had better get cracking then 🤣 these guys seem to come with some kinks.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> You had better get cracking then 🤣 these guys seem to come with some kinks.


Right? lmao!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> However, based on a recent story that was shared by a prospective date, why do some men like to sniff stuff like used stockings/panties/etc?


Ewww!!!!!! 🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮....🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮 I mean really Ewww!!!!!! 🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮....🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮

Although if you like that kind of thing, I'll be nice to you and say: "Your Kink Is Not My Kink But Your Kink Is Okay."

But I have reiterate, it remains ewww!!!!!! 🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮....🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮

That said for many years from when I was 17 through to 37. I owned two lovely reproduction USAAF A2 leather jackets, and I liked the smell of the leather. Same applies to new leather wallets as well.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah, selling used panties is a thing. I know a girl that was looking into selling them online. There's a website that specifically caters to that sort of thing. I don't think it's a male only thing though, since it's well known that most girlfriends will steal your t-shirts or hoodies because they have your smell on them. I did have an ex 20 years ago that stole all of my underwear when we broke up, does that count?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I can't give you a reason, but the smell of my wife absolutely turns me on. I admit to sniffing her clothes, including panties. I don't do it habitually, but occasionally I'll pick something up of hers an take a deep breath. I usually go track her down like a hound dog after that, lol.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Personal said:


> Ewww!!!!!! 🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮....🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮 I mean really Ewww!!!!!! 🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮....🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮
> 
> Although if you like that kind of thing, I'll be nice to you and say: "Your Kink Is Not My Kink But Your Kink Is Okay."
> 
> ...


Wait, so you draw the line at sniffing panties, but urinating in you lady's mouth is cool? Or am I mixing you up with someone else?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Not said:


> I also know someone (lmao!) who has a urine fetish. He said he loves to watch women urinate and to even have them urinate on him.





RebuildingMe said:


> Someone on here mentioned he used his wife’s mouth as a urinal. A regular member too.


Puts hand up and waves, that's me. I do that with my wife and I am on the giving end, rather than the receiving end.

On the other hand with my ex-wife, I experienced it both ways although not in the mouth. Since that is something she wanted to do, since such things were her idea to try in first place.

That said since I have not ever been a fan of there being a strong smell at all, it has always been undertaken with plentiful water hydration beforehand. Of which I have been told with that being done, it just tastes like normal warm water.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Wait, so you draw the line at sniffing panties, but urinating in you lady's mouth is cool? Or am I mixing you up with someone else?


Absolutely

I really don't enjoy pungent aromas.

And yep, that's me.

That said: YKINMKBYKIOK


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Personal said:


> Absolutely
> 
> I really don't enjoy pungent aromas.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't trying to be judgemental, BTW it just struck me as funny. Everyone's spectrum of likes and dislikes are unique to them.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yeah, I wasn't trying to be judgemental, BTW it just struck me as funny. Everyone's spectrum of likes and dislikes are unique to them.


It's funny I'm cool with people being judgemental. Since I kind of am on steroids regarding being judgemental. According to the MBTI stuff that @RandomDude is into, since I am an ENTJ.

That said I think it's awesome, if it works for you. Since we can't help what we like, I find it fine to go with it.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Ok, since we're talking about some gross stuff. There is a movie about GG Allin an extreme skinhead punk rocker called 'hated. Its a documentary and not staged. The band members asked what he wanted for his birthday, so he asked for them to get him a girl that would pee on his face. So they obliged his birthday wishes.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I can't give you a reason, but the smell of my wife absolutely turns me on. I admit to sniffing her clothes, including panties. I don't do it habitually, but occasionally I'll pick something up of hers an take a deep breath. I usually go track her down like a hound dog after that, lol.



Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Personal said:


> Puts hand up and waves, that's me. I do that with my wife and I am on the giving end, rather than the receiving end.
> 
> On the other hand with my ex-wife, I experienced it both ways although not in the mouth. Since that is something she wanted to do, since such things were her idea to try in first place.
> 
> That said since I have not ever been a fan of there being a strong smell at all, it has always been undertaken with plentiful water hydration beforehand. Of which I have been told with that being done, it just tastes like normal warm water.


I remember reading your post about the urination and was quite shocked lol! I think you also said she will give you BJ’s after anal? Sorry if that wasn’t you but I would swear it was. Your post combined with a comment my then BF at the time made about sex got me to wondering about inhibition for awhile. The comment he made was that he was afraid of what he might do if he were to totally let go in the bedroom.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Ok, now this is quite a “dirty” secret of mine, but I sold my used socks and panties on a website for about 8 months during my senior year of college. It was part of an experiment at first but I was making not so bad extra cash. I thought it was really ridiculous at first, but after a while the guys started to creep me out. They could message girls through the site and yuck. I find it all extremely bizarre and still cannot understand it.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

jorgegene said:


> Ok, since we're talking about some gross stuff. There is a movie about GG Allin an extreme skinhead punk rocker called 'hated. Its a documentary and not staged. The band members asked what he wanted for his birthday, so he asked for them to get him a girl that would pee on his face. So they obliged his birthday wishes.


That’s sort of tame compare to the urine guy I spoke with. He said he liked to have his hand in the urine stream while a woman uses the toilet and then dribble the urine on her breasts and lick it off. Not kidding.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Ok, now this is quite a “dirty” secret of mine, but I sold my used socks and panties on a website for about 8 months during my senior year of college. It was part of an experiment at first but I was making not so bad extra cash. I thought it was really ridiculous at first, but after a while the guys started to creep me out. They could message girls through the site and yuck. I find it all extremely bizarre and still cannot understand it.


I would actually do this. As long as my identity was safe, why not. I have heard good money can be made. How did the men go about choosing which woman’s panties he wanted?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Not said:


> I remember reading your post about the urination and was quite shocked lol! I think you also said she will give you BJ’s after anal? Sorry if that wasn’t you but I would swear it was. Your post combined with a comment my then BF at the time made about sex got me to wondering about inhibition for awhile. The comment he made was that he was afraid of what he might do if he were to totally let go in the bedroom.


Yes that's me, and yes she does. Yet it's an inhibition thing, so she does it in the moment. Since outside of sex which is very wanton for us. We both think sex as an activity is kind of icky and very weird. Yet in the moment it just seems the thing to do, so we go with it.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

A former friend of mine dated a guy who got off by having women pee and poop on him during sex. They had been dating for a little while and things were going really well. Then he confessed that he wanted her to pre and poop on him during sex. She must have really liked him because she tried the pee thing once. She couldn’t bring herself to poop. She realized it was just too disgusting and weird so she broke up with him literally the next day.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> She couldn’t bring herself to poop.


I don't know about others, yet that kind of thing is a bridge too far for me. Again ewww!!!!!! 🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮....🥴🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

When I saw the documentary about John McAfee, the virus protection guru, I learned its called 'scat sex'.
Towards the end, he had long been bored with normal sex and only got off on scat sex. He would hire women to do it and never asked them for 'normal sex.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Not said:


> I would actually do this. As long as my identity was safe, why not. I have heard good money can be made. How did the men go about choosing which woman’s panties he wanted?


It was kind of like a forum format, but each panty seller has their own little profile page where you could put a bio, stats, and pictures if you wanted. Some girls showed their whole selves but most did not show their faces. I didn’t show my face. You’d essentially start a thread when you had new used panties or socks to sell. The key was to post a bunch of pics of you wearing the stuff, getting them dirty. If you interacted with people on there you usually did a lot better. Customers could also put in requests, like some guys wanted to be sent white cotton panties that were worn when you were doing yoga specifically. You did not have to accept requests. Girls who did accept a lot of requests normally did better.

The sites are a lot more sophisticated today. Yes, I’ve looked.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> It was kind of like a forum format, but each panty seller has their own little profile page where you could put a bio, stats, and pictures if you wanted. Some girls showed their whole selves but most did not show their faces. I didn’t show my face. You’d essentially start a thread when you had new used panties or socks to sell. The key was to post a bunch of pics of you wearing the stuff, getting them dirty. If you interacted with people on there you usually did a lot better. Customers could also put in requests, like some guys wanted to be sent white cotton panties that were worn when you were doing yoga specifically. You did not have to accept requests. Girls who did accept a lot of requests normally did better.
> 
> The sites are a lot more sophisticated today. Yes, I’ve looked.


 Thanks lol! I was just looking around online and wow. They’re selling a lot more than panties on some of these websites lol! Poo-dough lol!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I am a big fan of spicy lingerie. My wife is not sadly. I got her all the really expensive pieces and such and she will break it out maybe 1x a year. Very sad….


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Ok, now this is quite a “dirty” secret of mine, but I sold my used socks and panties on a website for about 8 months during my senior year of college. It was part of an experiment at first but I was making not so bad extra cash. I thought it was really ridiculous at first, but after a while the guys started to creep me out. They could message girls through the site and yuck. I find it all extremely bizarre and still cannot understand it.


My dog loves to steal my worn socks and underwear, does that count? 

Tonight he stole a shirt of mine and was using it as a little pillow.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> I am a big fan of spicy lingerie. My wife is not sadly. I got her all the really expensive pieces and such and she will break it out maybe 1x a year. Very sad….


Same here. I stopped spending any money on it as it was just wasted. She gets more excited about a pair of sweat pants from Walmart.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I can't give you a reason, but the smell of my wife absolutely turns me on. I admit to sniffing her clothes, including panties. I don't do it habitually, but occasionally I'll pick something up of hers an take a deep breath. I usually go track her down like a hound dog after that, lol.





jorgegene said:


> Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!




Does it give you a hard on? That I don't understand, if I like someone's smell like a particular perfume it's more likely due to romantic attraction and association.

Never dirty underwear or sweaty clothes, and never sexual attraction lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> I did have an ex 20 years ago that stole all of my underwear when we broke up, does that count?


Wow, I wonder how she explains her collection to the new guy 😅


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> It was kind of like a forum format, but each panty seller has their own little profile page where you could put a bio, stats, and pictures if you wanted. Some girls showed their whole selves but most did not show their faces. I didn’t show my face. You’d essentially start a thread when you had new used panties or socks to sell. The key was to post a bunch of pics of you wearing the stuff, getting them dirty. If you interacted with people on there you usually did a lot better. Customers could also put in requests, like some guys wanted to be sent white cotton panties that were worn when you were doing yoga specifically. You did not have to accept requests. Girls who did accept a lot of requests normally did better.
> 
> The sites are a lot more sophisticated today. Yes, I’ve looked.


How much per panty? 🤔 

How do they verify real panties? Could be lots of scammers like mentioned they do in China (lol)

You can have a pic with a girl posing with one particular panty and sell it en masse no?

I sniff, a business opportunity!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Does it give you a hard on? That I don't understand, if I like someone's smell like a particular perfume it's more likely due to romantic attraction and association.
> 
> Never dirty underwear or sweaty clothes, and never sexual attraction lol


It actually does. Not typically a full on erection, but always physical arousal. Don't really know why, it is almost instinctual.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDaddyNY said:


> It actually does. Not typically a full on erection, but always physical arousal. Don't really know why, it is almost instinctual.


So I made this thread to understand why it's so appealing, only to finally find someone brave enough to admit they do, only for that person to reply "I don't know why"

 Well, same with me and legs though I guess. What is so appealing about long legs, I do not know!!!


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Wow, I wonder how she explains her collection to the new guy 😅


They were boxers so she likely just said they were hers. She always liked wearing my boxers around the house.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> How much per panty? 🤔
> 
> How do they verify real panties? Could be lots of scammers like mentioned they do in China (lol)
> 
> ...


I sold mine for $25.00 on average. You can charge more for custom requests or even more for just keeping them on for days or something.

No way to verify, really. I’m sure there were people scamming on there.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> So I made this thread to understand why it's so appealing, only to finally find someone brave enough to admit they do, only for that person to reply "I don't know why"
> 
> Well, same with me and legs though I guess. What is so appealing about long legs, I do not know!!!


I got to be more appealing than a pair of inanimate panties though.

I always thought the same guys sniffing them were the same guys who like to wear them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I sold mine for $25.00 on average. You can charge more for custom requests or even more for just keeping them on for days or something.
> 
> No way to verify, really. I’m sure there were people scamming on there.


Low yield, postage may even be the same price as the panty, I'm assuming exchanges are made akin to ebay?

Very interesting! 🧐


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I got to be more appealing than a pair of inanimate panties though.
> 
> I always thought the same guys sniffing them were the same guys who like to wear them.


Thats the thing, the lady who told me of her story with a stocking sniffer, it was a young dude who lived nearby, and he got her number, but instead of asking her out, asked and later begged her to sell her used stockings to him instead. That was his fetish. She didn't, and found the whole thing rather odd lol

Normally her admirers are more conventional, but that one took the cake


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Going once... Going twice...

Bali Women's Stretch Brief Panty https://a.co/9MYIJlv


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Low yield, postage may even be the same price as the panty, I'm assuming exchanges are made akin to ebay?
> 
> Very interesting! 🧐


Buyer always paid shipping and no returns/exchanges allowed. These were for cheap panties you could buy in bulk. Speciality panties or more fancy panties/lingerie would cost more. Most of the guys seemed to like the cotton ones though. I think they held the smells better.

At the peak I’d make a few hundred a week and for a college student that really helped me out! The effort was very minimal.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Going once... Going twice...
> 
> Bali Women's Stretch Brief Panty https://a.co/9MYIJlv


Yeah you have to buy unused panties, soil them, and then sell them  
Guessing sellers buy in bulk? lol



Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Buyer always paid shipping and no returns/exchanges allowed. These were for cheap panties you could buy in bulk. Speciality panties or more fancy panties/lingerie would cost more. Most of the guys seemed to like the cotton ones though. I think they held the smells better.
> 
> *At the peak I’d make a few hundred a week* and for a college student that really helped me out! The effort was very minimal.


Overall profit or revenue?
How many panties did you sell per week? lol

Low yield but definitely profitable, saves you washing your panties as well, use them and sell them


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Half of them were probably buying it so they could pretend to their friends that someone left the underwear at their house and their friends would think they got laid.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Half of them were probably buying it so they could pretend to their friends that someone left the underwear at their house and their friends would think they got laid.


If so they can do the same job with unused panties, or they can wear it themselves to soil them! And then their mates sniff them in front of them ... 

How you like my ball stench bro?


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Half of them were probably buying it so they could pretend to their friends that someone left the underwear at their house and their friends would think they got laid.


Which is really funny since I don’t really like sex.

There was no sexual element to it for me. I’m sure some women get something like that out of it but I’d say the majority of pantry sellers don’t get any sort of sexual gratification from it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Which is really funny since I don’t really like sex.
> 
> There was no sexual element to it for me. I’m sure some women get something like that out of it but I’d say the majority of pantry sellers don’t get any sort of sexual gratification from it.


I'd say they mainly get a few laughs out of it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I had a male friend one time who was a cross dresser and he told me what his bra size was. I was thinking, Dude, you're not a B. But I sent him a leopard bra anyway. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Kind of related. I am aroused by "human smells". If she has / we have worked up a sweat, I like that smell. Also, I like the distictive female scent (at least for the two women that I've been with). I haven't gone to the extent of smelling used underwear or anything but I would expect that if it smelled like her, that I would like it. I would also expect that I would only do that if I didn't have the opportunity of just having my face next to her personally.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Same here. I stopped spending any money on it as it was just wasted. She gets more excited about a pair of sweat pants from Walmart.


Same, so instead I zoned in on the tightest sleepwear she likes wearing and over index on that then every once in a while I will get her one of those super soft oversized shirts. For some reason she never buys her own sleepwear. She also likes stealing my Polo t shirts and sweatshirts because on her they’re oversized and also soft.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Hiner112 said:


> Kind of related. I am aroused by "human smells". If she has / we have worked up a sweat, I like that smell. Also, I like the distictive female scent (at least for the two women that I've been with). I haven't gone to the extent of smelling used underwear or anything but I would expect that if it smelled like her, that I would like it. I would also expect that I would only do that if I didn't have the opportunity of just having my face next to her personally.


I think that is what does it for me, her "female scent". That smell on her clothes reminds me of her, intimately.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> I think you'll need to find a forum that specializes in crotch sniffers. Seriously, do you think any one here will confess to raiding the dirty laundry hamper to get their jollies?


Happy crotch sniffer here, lol 😂


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Woman here. I don't sniff his skivvies or anything, but I do love my husband's scent. I often slept in a shirt he had worn when he had to travel. Now that he's home all the time, I don't really do that. I do still grab a shirt and inhale sometimes though. Not super sweaty and stinky, but just his natural scent. Love it.


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

This topic is odd, but weirdly interesting. I would sniff clothes, even my then wife's underwear, when I would do laundry. It was practical because sometimes laundry would fall on the floor and I wasn't sure if it was clean or dirty.

I loved her smell. At this juncture of my life after divorce, I actually miss that smell. I'm glad I don't do her laundry now... it would probably set me back in my recovery.


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Like I get it when you like your partners scent but holding her clothes to your face and getting off on that how in the world? Yet some dudes pretty forward about it, no judgements here (no promises 😅), but seriously why???


To understand that, you might need to go a bit further afield. The problem is that you're talking about a kink/fetish and there's no easy way to explain why they like doing that any more than someone can explain why they might like a food that others don't. 

You might need to check out a sex/fetish/kink positive discussion site to get better insights as to why some folks enjoy it beyond the scientific and clinical answers you might find online.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Nope, not talking about the sniffer-in-chief, that's reserved for the politics section. However, based on a recent story that was shared by a prospective date, why do some men like to sniff stuff like used stockings/panties/etc?
> 
> I googled, but all I found is "why men sniff their fingers after scratching their balls" 🤣🤦‍♂️ One link mentioned pheromones, but if so I never sniffed any of my ex's stuff for pheromones, I find that rather weird, also isn't it a tad creepy?
> 
> Like I get it when you like your partners scent but holding her clothes to your face and getting off on that how in the world? Yet some dudes pretty forward about it, no judgements here (no promises 😅), but seriously why???


similar to masturbation, all men do it, no one likes to admit it...


----------

